# Any news on crufts being televised?



## greyone (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone heard of any tv network covering crufts?


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

No TV network is covering Crufts this year, the KC have now cut all ties with the BBC and have now got their contract back, so I would sya it will be back TV screens next year through a different channel as I would think they will sell it to the highest bidder TBH.

If you check out this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-shows-events/30298-kc-announcment-about-crufts.html then you will be able to follow Crufts through their own website.

take care

Sarah


----------

